# What did you get for Christmas?



## Mark Parrott (Dec 27, 2016)

I haven't seen a thread on this yet, so I thought i'd ask.  I got a painting by numbers set, an ice cream maker, a phone holder for my car, a video camera for my car & my brother bought me a...how do I describe this knowing young people may read this, a vibrating ring.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 27, 2016)

I got a pile of Il Divo and Andrea Rieu DVDs and CDS, a fleecy blanket and matching cushion in nice bright colours.

I am assuming your vibrating ring is for achy muscles rather than anything else Mark.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 27, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I haven't seen a thread on this yet, so I thought i'd ask.  I got a painting by numbers set, an ice cream maker, a phone holder for my car, a video camera for my car & my brother bought me a...how do I describe this knowing young people may read this, a vibrating ring.



That will keep the piles jingling nicely Mark!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 27, 2016)

Of course it is, Caroline.  That's right.  Aching muscles.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 27, 2016)

Ok here goes my list - lots of green & blacks chocolate, a box of forrero rocher selection, a tub of roses (actually weighed one of each sweet to get the carbs lol), colouring book and pencils, mini snow globe, bob books , a charm bracelet with some charms , a necklace, a peter rabbit 50p  (been wanting one for ages) fleecy pj bottoms and money (very spoilt I know) x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 27, 2016)

Nothing as I give nothing, except time to cook lunch for my elderly landlord. I personally find Christmas far to commercial with very few people seeming to even know what Christmas is all about.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 27, 2016)

Forgot to mention a big box of shortbread from our landlord.  At 10g carb a piece, think I can have the odd one with my cup of tea.


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 27, 2016)

Ratcheting screwdriver with big grip (no, arthritis is not one of my ailments yet) & a rechargeable razor...... Now, the girls scored, nice plush toys, lots of bags of treats, special dinner beef stroganoff with dry food made from bison


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 27, 2016)

I had a Bison burger once.  Very nice.


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 27, 2016)

I forgot, special Christmas Eve pressie, state of the art snow shovel


----------



## Robin (Dec 27, 2016)

I got a new riding hat, and a griddle pan. No, the hat isn't to wear if i think someone's going to hit me over the head with the pan! 
Also got a custom made ordnance survey map from my son, with our village at the centre, as I'm fed up with doing walks that go off the edge, potentially over three maps. 
I also got a sublime bar of proper Spanish Turron from my daughter, who remembered my face when I discovered a friend had kindly given me a bar of sugar free ( polyol full) Turron last year.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 27, 2016)

My nieces know me so well


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 27, 2016)

I got a rather nice scarf (I am always with scarf and vest even in summer ), a lovely handmade silver lapis ring, a lovely handmade bracelet and a delicious Kipling bag with matching scarf.  They knows me well, bags, jewellery and scarves...ooh and three lovely nail polish to play with


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 27, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I got a rather nice scarf (I am always with scarf and vest even in summer ), a lovely handmade silver lapis ring, a lovely handmade bracelet and a delicious Kipling bag with matching scarf.  They knows me well, bags, jewellery and scarves...ooh and three lovely nail polish to play with


Fancy coming to mine give my nails a makeover they haven't seen glamour for about a year haha x


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 27, 2016)

Kaylz said:


> Fancy coming to mine give my nails a makeover they haven't seen glamour for about a year haha x



I always feel better with a coat of paint as my godson would say, cheers me up no end.  No matter how bad it gets a sparkly nail polish can help fix it


----------



## Radders (Dec 27, 2016)

Mark I recall receiving painting by numbers many times as a child, that takes me back!

This year I received a set of chocolate paintbrushes, a very very bright front light for my bike, a Halford's voucher to put towards a turbo trainer (device to turn a push bike into a stationary exercise bike) and some very nice Hungarian wine.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 27, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I always feel better with a coat of paint as my godson would say, cheers me up no end.  No matter how bad it gets a sparkly nail polish can help fix it


I don't have the patience haha, my mum bought me a mini pedicure set last year but forgot to give me it so she chucked it in with my Christmas this year I gave her and my fiance the option of doing my feet, none of them agreed to it, then my fiance says yesterday do you want me to moisturize your feet for you haha x


----------



## trophywench (Dec 27, 2016)

Blimey - they make special bags for your cakes now .......

I had boots and shoes - oh and something I didn't need at all according to my darling husband - a lightweight hairdrier.  I don't need it cos I already have one - yes I agree, I've had the same one for 30-ish years (when were moussed and scrunch dried long hair perms and diffusers all the rage? - then!) and it still works brilliantly and it is an absolutely bostin' drier.  But it's so ruddy heavy I'm worn out after I've blowdried approx. 3 locks of hair!


----------



## stephknits (Dec 27, 2016)

I got a go in a glider at our local airfield, loads of books, some alpaca yarn and some new wine glasses as we have smashed most of ours over the years.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 27, 2016)

I got a new scarf, smellies, a Fox snowglobe, Christmas colouring in things, kids activity book, Disney stuff, The Chase, quiz book, 2 charms for my charm bracelet both disney, more disney stuff, oh and more disney stuff.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 27, 2016)

I got some Chanel perfume, sparkly scarf, a chunky silver bracelet, a purse, a ceramic salt, pepper and chilli flake stacker and body creams. Oh and a litre of Courvoisier!


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 27, 2016)

I was so pleased with my pressies. I got a silk pillowcase,some microwaveable slippers, spa vouchers and some smellies. And had an early present a few months ago of new trainers.


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 27, 2016)

I got an electronic picture frame (because I keep wearing them out, this is my third within about 4 years), various chocolate, smellies, jewellery etc, and a Sonos music system for the kitchen so that I can dance around a bit whilst cooking and ironing.  It's basically just a box of speakers which links to the wifi and reads all the MP3 files on our network storage device; I control it with an app on my iPad which is quite cool!  It's only about as big as the sort of tins you might put tea and coffee in, but it doesn't half belt out some sound, the bass is amazing!   I think hubby might regret buying me that, he generally prefers the quiet life, but doesn't get it much with me around, I like my music LOUD... 

My daughter got: Sylvanian families seaside cruiser boat (comes complete with its own desert island!), clothes, books and a load of cake baking equipment which she asked for, plus cake recipe book by her favourite YouTube pastry chef heroine


----------



## Dave W (Dec 27, 2016)

A micro-miniature morse key (great for taking in hand baggage on holiday) and a 12 metre telescopic fibreglass antenna pole, again for holiday use. Plus 5 paperbacks, ex-charity shop but very welcome as I've got time to read just now. A merrino wool base layer and some smelly stuff.  A very, very happy chappie.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 28, 2016)

What did I get for Christmas? Apart from pong from Mrs B, I've no idea. The ferries only restarted today after 6 days off due to the weather. Somewhere in a depot in Oban is a huge pile of cards and presents for the islands, but as it's been another bank holiday today, there's been no post. Needless to say, it's also that long since I saw a newspaper, no great loss, apart from the fact that I use vouchers to pay for the non existent papers. 

Am I bothered? No, because I'll be having fun opening presents tomorrow, and again on the 4th for my birthday.

The one thing I dread is a hospital letter in the pile saying can you come in for a new hip after Christmas. Now that would brass me off.


----------



## john pardo (Dec 28, 2016)

I got a new Spain national football kit, chocolates, barometer and smelly gel and bodyspray.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 28, 2016)

I was completely spoilt and absolutely loved everything that I recieved. I was given Candles, make-up, funny books, cookery books, jewellery, Lush bath bombs, Craft stuff, Decopatch letters spelling "Writing Retreat", a pasta drying rack, knitting patterns, hippie "tattoos", headband and poncho, chocolates, a funky vegetable kit, bath goodies and a home made rag rug with hearts.


----------



## Lilian (Dec 28, 2016)

Amongst other things, I got a book from my grand daughter.    It is an adult book (not the mucky kind) based on the Ladybird children's books called Jane and John (?)    There are several in the series but this was was about grandparents.    Some of it was so funny the tears were rolling down my cheeks.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 28, 2016)

Postie has now appeared, and among the trivia, I am now the proud owner of a Ukulele, which should be exceptionally irritating to everyone within earshot. Of course, it's completely different tuning to the guitar, so the chord shapes seem weird, but that's all you play- chords. I wish I still drank. Which brings me to another highlight- a spoof book: Enid Blyton's Five Give Up The Booze. (That will be my son in law rubbing it in)


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 28, 2016)

I got a bottle of my favourite White Linen perfume, a great new compartmented sewing box with some drawstring crochet project bags in and a new set of fine hooks. And a frio coolbag for the d bits.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 28, 2016)

A friend has just dropped by with a late present...a lovely big bottle of proper champagne  Who has been spreading the rumour that I drink?


----------



## Katieb (Dec 28, 2016)

Ha ha love the present lists! I got a purse, a dressing gown, a handbag, a very dodgy furry jacket with huskies on it (from an elderly friend, bless!) and lots of smelly candles! Also some obligatory chocolates (mostly fed to visitors)  and wine! Personally I love giving presents and try to choose thoughtful, creative ones. I loved painting by numbers as a child! Katie.


----------



## Katieb (Dec 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> My nieces know me so well
> 
> View attachment 2563



This was among mine!


----------



## eggyg (Dec 29, 2016)

Three autobiographies, two fiction books . My favourite Sanctuary smellies, gloves, knickers, bird feeding station with bags of nuts, seeds, mealworm etc. Bottles of Proseccco, I can't think why! Slippers, nail buffing set and 6 cans of citrus diet coke! It's not easy to get now and it's my favourite. Oh and my ma in-law got me a voucher for House of Fraser which I will put towards yet another pair of boots! Writing all this down it looks like I am a spoilt brat! Ha!


----------



## eggyg (Dec 29, 2016)

Lilian said:


> Amongst other things, I got a book from my grand daughter.    It is an adult book (not the mucky kind) based on the Ladybird children's books called Jane and John (?)    There are several in the series but this was was about grandparents.    Some of it was so funny the tears were rolling down my cheeks.


Our daughter bought us the Mother and Father books after, as a jokey wedding present,  I bought her and my son in law the Husband and Wife ones. I agree, they are hilarious and had me crying with laughter.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Our daughter bought us the Mother and Father books after, as a jokey wedding present,  I bought her and my son in law the Husband and Wife ones. I agree, they are hilarious and had me crying with laughter.


I got the Ladybird book of Red Tape


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 29, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Nothing as I give nothing, except time to cook lunch for my elderly landlord. I personally find Christmas far to commercial with very few people seeming to even know what Christmas is all about.


Well, I'm certainly not one of those - it's about a huge roast dinner with your nearest and dearest, drinking until you fall asleep in front of the telly and the Doctor Who special. And Stilton - especially the very small ones - Christmas is about the baby cheeses after all.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 30, 2016)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Well, I'm certainly not one of those - it's about a huge roast dinner with your nearest and dearest, drinking until you fall asleep in front of the telly and the Doctor Who special. And Stilton - especially the very small ones - Christmas is about the baby cheeses after all.


My point exactly.


----------



## Carolg (Dec 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> My nieces know me so well
> 
> View attachment 2563


I got Enid Blyton's "Five give up the booze" then unusually and unexpectedly had a hangover on Boxing Day.lol. What I got was lovely gifts, and a nice stress free day, with a long break from work, and saw the people I love all at some point over Xmas period. And bah humbug, Hogmanay is going to be an early night with a DVD, and last night had a wee treat of watching "it's a wonderful life" corny as what's it but love the angels getting their wings.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 31, 2016)

It's A Wonderful Life is a great film.  I've also had a very stress free & relaxing Christmas.  In fact I don't know how I will cope with going back to work on Tuesday.


----------



## Carolg (Dec 31, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> It's A Wonderful Life is a great film.  I've also had a very stress free & relaxing Christmas.  In fact I don't know how I will cope with going back to work on Tuesday.


I was off last Wednesday till this Thursday. Back for 2 very busy days now off again till next Thursday. Great breaks, but will pay for them with catch up. Never mind, gives me a chance to give up diabetes denial, have a rest and start all over again.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 31, 2016)

I had a lovely quiet Christmas, just the two of us.  
One of the best decisions I ever made was to take early retirement.


----------



## Carolg (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh ljc, good for you-enjoy retirement. I' m counting down, 3 years and 10 months to go


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 31, 2016)

Not quite retirement, but i'm planning in slowing down in 2 years & 6 months time.  I have a huge loan i'm paying off & that will be clear by then, so hopefully I'll get by with earning less money.


----------



## Carolg (Dec 31, 2016)

It's a good feeling. I finish my mortgage in September and the master plan is to have no outstanding loans or anything before I do retire


----------



## weecee (Jan 1, 2017)

Chanel no5 perfume, Ted Baker pj's,  makeup,  red leather gloves, white Toblerone,  Ferrero Rafaello.  That lot should hold me till next Christmas I think


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 1, 2017)

Christmas wasn't over for me my OH came home from Dundee yesterday with a present of a new Celtic top for me  x


----------



## Amigo (Jan 1, 2017)

weecee said:


> Chanel no5 perfume, Ted Baker pj's,  makeup,  red leather gloves, white Toblerone,  Ferrero Rafaello.  That lot should hold me till next Christmas I think



Ooo you've got identical tastes to me weecee, right down to the chocolate choices!


----------



## grainger (Jan 1, 2017)

My son slept in until 7am which was the best gift but I also got radley purse, jeans, champagne, dvds and a spa day


----------



## grainger (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh and a kettle bell


----------



## MrClogMan (Jan 1, 2017)

I got probably more box sets than I have time to watch, some CDs and my first pair of socks. That's socks as a pressie, not socks in general!


----------

